# Lima Reserviors



## DJG1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has ventured out on Fergesons or Metsgers yet. Also wondered if the bait shop( Milan's I believe) carries wigglers or mayfly nymphs. If anyone has thier number I would appreciate the info. Thanks


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

just wonderin the same thing bout anyone being out there. going out saturday to fergeuson gonna try minnows and waxxys. if any one has got some pointers on what location and depth would be nice im a little new and dont have much stuff to help me find the fish.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Milans Bait, Does Not Have Wigglers, but he does have spikes, waxies, mousies and minnes. Hours are 8 to 5. Or you can call419-221-0672.


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

went to milans today said the action is pretty slow 2ppl were on ferguson and one on lima lake. gonna go out to lima lake guy at the bait shop said a couple of guys have been catching some trout.


----------



## DJG1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Guys. Going to Indian today to try. Fished Laromie fri. and sat. with limited success.


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

went to fergeuson today froze my butt off for bout 5 hrs with nothing sould of went to deeper was in only bout 15 18ft of water may try again tuesday night hopefully i can find a couple eyes or a bunch of perch.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

ifish4all said:


> went to fergeuson today froze my butt off for bout 5 hrs with nothing sould of went to deeper was in only bout 15 18ft of water may try again tuesday night hopefully i can find a couple eyes or a bunch of perch.


If i can offer 1 bit of advise about fishing the reservoirs, is to get and use a depth finder. Just maks it easier, but fishing the reservoirs, is never easy.


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

ur not a kidding when u say its not easy fishing the resivoirs.. i keep tryin still no luck.. fergueson has bout 6-8 inches of ice and bout 10inches in some spots hopefully i will find som fish soon


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Fished Lost Creek, Monday afternoon, 3 till 6, only thing i got was 1, 3'' White bass. Saw plenty of fish on the Vex, but they didn't want to play, i guess.


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

me my budddy and my nephew going out to fergeuson sat. we gonna start bout 7am and fish all day till we find fish or either freeze tryin to.. hopefully gonna have somthin to talk bout..


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw one guy on Lima Lake today, Indian doesn't seem to be producing so I think I'm going to stay here in town and prolly try Ferguson, Has anyone ventured out far enough toward the channel bed in the middle of the SW part?, usually hit the eyes good there in the summer


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Fished Fergusion, Sunday afternoon 3 till 530, bite was slow, only had 1 small perch, 1 9'' crappie and a small channel. Ice was still 7'' and still in good shape, only a small amount of water, and that was close to the bank.

But if we get the 1/2'' of rain that is in the forecast, and the city starts pumping in water, we are probaply done.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I fished Lost Creek last Friday afternoon, got 5 nice perch and 3 dink saugeyes


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

As i thought would happen, city is pumping water into both Fergusion and Metzger as of Tuesday. So it might not be long before we can get a boat on them.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there any open water on Ferguson? I haven't checked lately.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

^REDMAN^ said:


> Is there any open water on Ferguson? I haven't checked lately.


Just in the NW corner where they a pumping in, but it is very dirty.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Lima reservoirs update as of Thursday.

Lost Creek, 90 percent ice free, a little ice on the east bank, and ne corner. Water clear.

Fergusion, 70 percent ice free, only ice is towards the east, ne corner. Water dirty.

Metzger, 70 percent ice free, only ice is towards the east side. Water dirty.

Hard to believe the ice came off this fast, since i was ice fishing Fergusion, Monday, and it had 7 to 8 '' of good ice.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Wasn't feeling too great this morning so i didn't make it down to Indian, I think i might be heading out to Lost Creek if I get my buddy to get out of the house haha, we'll see what comes of it sure hope those perch are hungry!


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I stopped out to Lima Lake yesterday afternoon, is the park district going to do anything about the vegetation out there? I reeled in a head of lettuce every other cast. I lived on Lima Lake just a few years back and it was never like that. Both docks are almost unfishable bc of all the vegetation.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

What i was told by a fishing friend that talked to 1 of the park rangers, and he was told by the ranger that they was not worried about the weeds because, The Weeds Were Good For The Fish.

Have to agree with you about the weeds being a problem lake wide, and taking care of the weeds would not cost that much, you would think.

But maybe all there money is devoted to the new bike path.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

That's just about asinine, Lima Lake is a good fishery and now its getting to where you can't get to the fish. I almost wanna say you can't troll on it from a boat bc of all the weeds, If you can even get your boat past the jungle around the boat ramp. I try to hit it around the time when the crappie start biting good, but it looks to be tough with all that veg.

By the way visited Lost Creek today the North side is still iced over East of the pumphouse.  Fished Ferguson for a short time, as you posted earlier it is very muddy. Metzger is still ice on the East bank. Was very windy there. So I ended up at the fairgrounds to try my luck for some gills, Nuthin. It's still half ice.


----------



## metzger (Nov 27, 2008)

ya i was at kendricks woods and thier is alot of veg thier to i probley cleaned more weeds out than i had bites


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

that veg is great in the summer though. the deep veg. go out there and sit just off of it and cast it with weedless rigged soft plastics.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

You said you tried Kendricks, was wondering if anyone else fishes local public ponds or rivers with success. I don't live too far from Heritage on Reed Rd. so I usually fish it from time to time. I catch night time catfish in the summer at the fairgrounds. Theres plenty other parks with ponds any info on those for spring time panfish?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

^REDMAN^ said:


> You said you tried Kendricks, was wondering if anyone else fishes local public ponds or rivers with success. I don't live too far from Heritage on Reed Rd. so I usually fish it from time to time. I catch night time catfish in the summer at the fairgrounds. Theres plenty other parks with ponds any info on those for spring time panfish?



Can anyone fish the ponds at the fairgrounds? I was at Ferguson 2 days ago and all the ice was gone, just some wind blown ice in the NE corner. Same with Metzgers. Won't be long now!


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

As far as I know the fairgrounds pond is open to the public, I don't if its catch and release. I've never caught enough with any size at one time to keep them anyway. I've heard stories about the pond at faurot producing crappie. The larger one at the bottom of the hill adjacent to the big baseball diamand. Any truth to that?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Never heard anything but small bullheads being caught at Faurot rigt after stocking for the kids derby. Not even sure if they do that anymore.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Won't be long now anyway the reservoirs will start producing soon enough


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what bresslers looks like. Was wondering if its open or locked down. Any info would be apprieciated.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been wondering myself, I may head out there tomorrow or to the river access out that way. I'll post the conditions if I do.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

there used to be some good cats in the fairgrounds but too many people keeping anything they catch has killed it.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Schoonovers, gave up some Big Bass last spring, a couple over 5. And it used to give up some nice crappie and gills. But dont know if it still does anymore.

Also the railroad pond on Bluelick Rd. by the Nut House,it gave up some nice gills last spring.

COME ON SPRING !!


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I fished that pond on Bluelick, the one north of bluelick, last monday didn't have any luck. I remember a few years back me n my dad always did well catching crappie there.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Checked the city reservoirs on the east side of Lima this Friday morning 2-27, and everything is open. Just hope they stay that way.

Redman, you ever catch any goodens out of there ? THANKS


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone seen what bresslers looks like?


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Where you talkin about Buckeye Mike? If you mean the pond on bluelick, I've caught good sized crappie, but this was back when I didn't know what crappie fishing was haha, we would just throw rooster tails from the bank and catch them. I think I will try actually going after the crappie there this spring to see if theres a good number of them. Have you fished the south side of the road with all that timber or the dam overflow/creek?


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Is where you are talking about near the narrow underpass?


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

thats just down the road from me. have fished there at different times of the year. can be a enjoyable time if they are biting.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

^REDMAN^ said:


> Where you talkin about Buckeye Mike? If you mean the pond on bluelick, I've caught good sized crappie, but this was back when I didn't know what crappie fishing was haha, we would just throw rooster tails from the bank and catch them. I think I will try actually going after the crappie there this spring to see if theres a good number of them. Have you fished the south side of the road with all that timber or the dam overflow/creek?


Yea was asking about the pond on the north side. Have never panfished it, but heard guys got some nice gills there last spring.

No have never fished the south side, as for the creek, that might be private property on the north side of the road, but dont know for sure.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder what kinds of fish are all in that pond, I'd like to get a boat on it and troll it to see what you hook into. Wish I woulda thought more about it this past winter I would've tried ice fishing on it.- Won't be too long Ferguson will start producing some walleye thats what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

^REDMAN^ said:


> I wonder what kinds of fish are all in that pond, I'd like to get a boat on it and troll it to see what you hook into. Wish I woulda thought more about it this past winter I would've tried ice fishing on it.- Won't be too long Ferguson will start producing some walleye thats what I'm looking forward to.



Since you brought it up, ARE YOU ALLOWED to put a boat on it ? have never saw a boat on it, and have seen no signs saying no. I have a 2 man bass-hunter boat that would fit that pond real good. You might even find a honey hole out there.

How many eyes did you get out of Fergusion last year ? know some guys did Real Good, but i wasn't 1 because i dont like to troll, but might change my mind this year.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I got a late start last year, but in mid june I trolled Ferguson and lost creek a few times, did really well at ferguson catching walleye and cats, trolling lost creek produced very well for me caught perch and saugeye-if i didnt get my limit i came back with atleast 3 eyes everytime- one helpful hint on trolling the reservoirs, get a depth map of them and try to follow along the drop offs where the eyes suspend- If you don't like trolling now you will when you start catching fish lol, has always done me good, I make my own nightcrawler harnesses so its a little cheaper on me you lose alot to hang ups


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

REDMAN, Thanks for the tip, got maps of every reservoir in Lima, except Lima Lake.

Did you get any perch 9'' or bigger out of Lost Creek ? any out of Fergusion ? got some nice ones 9'' and bigger out of Metzger last summer, but you had to work for them.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a nice location on Lost Creek that produces perch nearly every time I visit it, some times you get a few over 9". Can't say where though, this special spot was passed down to me from my uncle. But I will tell you the method I use to catch them. Tie a small but big enough egg sinker to cast it out as far as you can, 4"-8" above the sinker tie a small hook then another 3"-6" another small hook (i use aberdeens), use minnows, cut them into 3 sections put the head on one hook, the belly meat on the other and throw away the tails (don't eat the tails idk why?), VERY slowly reel the rig in along the bottom, you will feel the perch peck at it then tear into the bait- also catch some of those small speckled cats, they taste pretty good, and an occasional saugeye- method words good on drop off points as well- make sure you bring extra tackle you tend to get hang ups alot and lose your outfit until you learn to reel in over the rocks lol


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, cant and wont blame you for not giving up the spots, guy cant tell everything. I am the same way unless i know a guy wont run his mouth and tell everybody and his brother. The reason i asked, was just curious as to what size you was talking about. I have caught perch out of there, but nothing any size.

As for the method, i have fished that way a long time, for perch and gills, but not crazy about using minnes, but a lot of guys that fish Fergusion, swear by minnows. I just use spikes, mouseies, and red worms, and do ok.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

If we get the warm weather we're sposed to later this week, do you think the eyes will start biting at the reservoirs? If the wind isn't bad I might take a boat on ferguson Or get my boat out and head to IL for those saugeyes.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems kind of early for the reservoirs, but who knows, you might get 1 or 2 jigging, but i would propaply head to IL, if i was seriously looking for eyes. If we get the rain with that warm front, it might be on at Moundwood. Watched a couple get caught at the mouth of MW couple of weeks ago, out of a boat, on a pink twister, tiped with a minnow.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

It's pretty early for everything, That cabin fever is really getting to me I just wanna catch some fish. I fished IL all day friday with no luck and fished a farm pond where I always catch monster gills and only had one bite, still just too cold to get them feeding.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Half to agree with setting in the house, i am ready when the weather is, above 40 i can handle, as for being to early, got to disagree on that. 3 years ago, me and a guy from work, got some Good crappie out of Lost Creek and part of it was still frozen, and we got these off the bank. Tried it a couple of weeks ago when the ice first came off, in the same spot, but never had a bite, but that is crappie fishing at Lost Creek, some days you get'em, most days they get you.

Just curious, what was you fishing for at Indian, when you was down there, panfish, saugeye ? Would like to get down there when this weather gets better, and try some panfish. Never to early for them down there.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

I was fishing for saugeye spent most of my time fishing the spillway.


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

Went today and walked around through the thin ice, Looks just as bad as it did before the ice. Weeds and more weeds. I was told by somebody today that somebody from IL is going to come cut channels or take out some of the weeds so it can be fishable again... WHO KNOWS. I did great this winter, lots of 12-14" trout. Lots of eyes, and tons of nice perch. Guys tell me ahhh theres no good perch in there... I caught a boatload where was though. Come on 50 degrees!


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

speaking of trout, does anyone know if they still stock lima lake? i was under the impression they didn't last year. 





nutts said:


> Went today and walked around through the thin ice, Looks just as bad as it did before the ice. Weeds and more weeds. I was told by somebody today that somebody from IL is going to come cut channels or take out some of the weeds so it can be fishable again... WHO KNOWS. I did great this winter, lots of 12-14" trout. Lots of eyes, and tons of nice perch. Guys tell me ahhh theres no good perch in there... I caught a boatload where was though. Come on 50 degrees!


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

Spidey2721 said:


> speaking of trout, does anyone know if they still stock lima lake? i was under the impression they didn't last year.


Im new to lima, been here a year now so i dont know much about anything. I just fish every place I can find and do what i know how. If it doesnt get cleaned out soon they wont have to worry about stocking it.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

nutts said:


> Went today and walked around through the thin ice, Looks just as bad as it did before the ice. Weeds and more weeds. I was told by somebody today that somebody from IL is going to come cut channels or take out some of the weeds so it can be fishable again... WHO KNOWS. I did great this winter, lots of 12-14" trout. Lots of eyes, and tons of nice perch. Guys tell me ahhh theres no good perch in there... I caught a boatload where was though. Come on 50 degrees!


Hey Nutts, WELCOME to OGF, see this is your second post. Sounds like you had fun thru the ice, just curious as to how big all those perch and eyes were that you got there. Pics would be nice if you have any, i love Big Fish pics.

As for the weeds, they were not a problem until about 3 years ago, and it can only get worse if they dont do something this year.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Any idea what could have caused this weed infestation at Lima Lake, I know when I lived on the lake there was a good population of carp you would see at least 5 BIG ones a day swimming along the shore and when they spawned you could see them all over the lake splashing around. Maybe the population has dropped? Just a guess, I'm sure there is more to this infestation than maybe less carp.---Good to hear you caught some nice trout I remember watching them stock the lake with them, I never fished specifically for them but sometimes caught some nice big ones out of there.


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

Buckeye Mike said:


> Hey Nutts, WELCOME to OGF, see this is your second post. Sounds like you had fun thru the ice, just curious as to how big all those perch and eyes were that you got there. Pics would be nice if you have any, i love Big Fish pics.
> 
> As for the weeds, they were not a problem until about 3 years ago, and it can only get worse if they dont do something this year.


Ah man, when I was searching for pictures on my card for this website I looked at what I had from the LL and decided ah what do I need these for?! Ive got 1 left that I missed!!! so ill get that up later on. Perch were about 8 and eyes were a good 10-12. Trout were bigger than anything else haha


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Checked Lima Lake, Metz, Ferg, all still ice, Bressler is still ice except the SW corner fished that for a half hour just too much wind and this shady fella came up so I didn't want to take any chances, can't wait to get that CCW...


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

Im gona gather up my stuff and head out to LL later this morning. Im assuming w the thin ice we had the past few days and the light rain and warm weather it should be GONE! I hope! expecting a decent day i guess, with the weather change. Try my own little spots and will post what happens. Anybody else gona make it out?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't fished at Lima in years!!! and only went catfsihing in the 3 resevoirs. Are there saugeye up there?


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Hey redman.....i'm gettin my concealed carry on the 14th of this month. I fish the lima resevoirs allthe time, at all times of the day. The shadiest characters i run into are usually at water works. Most of the time i'm in a boat, but i'd rather be safe than sorry. I will not be a victom of a crime, thats for damn sure!


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

Curly said:


> Hey redman.....i'm gettin my concealed carry on the 14th of this month. I fish the lima resevoirs allthe time, at all times of the day. The shadiest characters i run into are usually at water works. Most of the time i'm in a boat, but i'd rather be safe than sorry. I will not be a victom of a crime, thats for damn sure!


<agrees. haha


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad you guys feel the same about it as me, I posted that on the IL site and caught some hell haha, anyways you guys do any fishing today? I went and got my boat out of storage !!!


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> I haven't fished at Lima in years!!! and only went catfsihing in the 3 resevoirs. Are there saugeye up there?


ohiohunter there are saugeye/walleye in all of the lima reservoirs


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Hey ohiohunter...like they said there are saugeye and or walleye in all the lima resevoirs. WE troll all the time and usually do pretty well. Not many big ones but we catch some numbers.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Schoonover Lake gets its trout April 17, nothing said about Lima Lake.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Went to Lima Lake yesterday after some crappie didnt have any luck, fished a pond yesterday afternoon and caught 7 real nice bass, 2 of them 3+ pounds, they were just starting to get in the prespawn, bloody nose tips and guarding shallow nesting grounds, they weren't pounding the baits yet either


----------



## nutts (Mar 3, 2009)

I was out fri and sat at Lima Lake and didnt do well either. I was assuming there may be some small bass held up in a could spots but I couldnt get anything to happen. Tried some jigs, soft baits, hard baits, and everything in between. But nothin. Even resorted to gills and crappie. Im ready they just must not be.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

nutts said:


> I was out fri and sat at Lima Lake and didnt do well either. I was assuming there may be some small bass held up in a could spots but I couldnt get anything to happen. Tried some jigs, soft baits, hard baits, and everything in between. But nothin. Even resorted to gills and crappie. Im ready they just must not be.


I've been to LL a few times this year and prolly my last time, Its a great place to get some nice fish but the weeds are too much of a hassle so I think I'm just gonna stick to the other reservoirs, It'd sure be nice if they took some of that money there using to build the bike path and cleared out Lima Lake or put a new boat ramp in Ferguson... but I'm just a taxpayer what do I know?


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

> I've been to LL a few times this year and prolly my last time, Its a great place to get some nice fish but the weeds are too much of a hassle so I think I'm just gonna stick to the other reservoirs, It'd sure be nice if they took some of that money there using to build the bike path and cleared out Lima Lake or put a new boat ramp in Ferguson... but I'm just a taxpayer what do I know?


Redman, I agree with you 1000%. Me and my buddy are hardcore bass fisherman. We fish all the resevoirs, but last year we focused on metzgers. It is completely ridiculous getting a boat in and out of it. I wonder how much revenue that bike path is going to produce? We as fisherman and/or hunters spend so much money on fishing/hunting licenses and gear and they take our money and do what with it? I would like for someone to count how many people ride on that stupid path and then count how many people fish in our resevoirs. Bresslers, lima lake and findlay resevoirs are great boat ramps. Me and my buddy also wonder the same thing about lima lake. Why does it have the nicest boat ramp in allen county but the worst fishing? Beleive me, i know several other fisherman that say the same thing about lima lake. What is up with all the damn weeds. You can't even troll the damn lake. Weed cover is good, but to much of anything is not good.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

For what it is worth, the boat ramp problem at Fergusion and Metzger, has been that way ever since they was built. Their used to be a bass club in Lima called the Lima Bassmasters, and they offerd up the money to build ramps at both Fergusion and Metzger, but the City of Lima said NO THANKS !! I forget what the reason was they said no, but it was a crock of B.S. that had to do with oil polution, or something like that.This was back in the late 70ies, early 80 ies. Heck you weren't aloud to put a boat on them till the early 70 ies. So be thankful for what we have.

As for the weed problem at Lima Lake, city of Lima sold it to the Metro Park about 5 or 6 years ago, so it is the Metro parks problem.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Yah, you're right. I am glad we can fish them, they are loaded with fish. The more i think about it, i'm glad it is a hassle to get boats in amd out...more fish and less boat traffic for me...lol.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

When is the best time to try to catch some walleye? I started late last year and didt have any luck. That and I really dont know how to lol.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

crappiehunter said:


> When is the best time to try to catch some walleye? I started late last year and didt have any luck. That and I really dont know how to lol.


Crappiehunter I got a pretty late start last year and still had some good luck with the eyes, IMO the best way to catch walleye is trolling from a boat with crawler harnesses, if you cant get to a boat personally I prefer rooster tails hooked with nightcrawlers early in the season and jig tipped with a minnow or just minnows under a slip bobber. Read some of the earlier posts on this thread theres a few tips and tricks myself and others have posted...


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

A leech under a slip bobber has taken many eyes, also you get a bonus of gills,perch, cats and smallies. And you can fish this way off the bank or out of a boat.

I can remember i day that i got 5 good walleye 2 1/2 to 3 lb. on a small jig& pig when i was fishing for smallies out off the sandbar in the boat. That was a surprize. But i was smileing !!


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in. there is some good fishing at lost creek too. trolling bottom bouncers with crawler harness, and trolling some crankbaits. I don't see too many boats out there but I know the fish are there! By the way where is water works? is it behind the water treatment where resivoir turns into north?


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Travis said:


> Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in. there is some good fishing at lost creek too. trolling bottom bouncers with crawler harness, and trolling some crankbaits. I don't see too many boats out there but I know the fish are there! By the way where is water works? is it behind the water treatment where resivoir turns into north?


Ya that's the water works, never caught much there cept a few gills. Kinda dangerous and secluded place to fish sometimes. What weight bottom bouncers do you use when trolling the reservoirs, I always thought that would be overkill bc I put a split shot or small egg sinker on my swivel and bump the bottom, I guess it really depends on how fast you troll.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

This is the stringer of bass I brought home Saturday, I caught 5 my buddy caught 2.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

REDMAN- looks like you had some fun, farm pond ?

Travis- yea that be it, back in the day, waterworks used to be 1 of the Best crappie lakes in Lima. I grew up right beside it and have caught Many crappie out of there, white doll fly, plastic bobber, and Zebco 33, thats all i needed to slay'em. Guys still get some good ones out of there, but it is not like it used to be. If you fish it, try the pump house on the east side.


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

you can get 1/2-1 ounce bottom bouncers at wal-mart right now for 1.69 for a 2 pack. thats pretty much what we use, I guess I just use the same method as Erie. You are probably right though Redman it may be overkill but if it can keep your harnesses up a little they can save you some cash. 

I watched a show the other and they were using "Slow death" hooks I think made by Mustad. Has anyone used these? they make your crawler twist kinda like a corkscrew, they say to use them on harnesses that you tie and the walleye will tear em' up.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Travis said:


> you can get 1/2-1 ounce bottom bouncers at wal-mart right now for 1.69 for a 2 pack. thats pretty much what we use, I guess I just use the same method as Erie. You are probably right though Redman it may be overkill but if it can keep your harnesses up a little they can save you some cash.
> 
> I watched a show the other and they were using "Slow death" hooks I think made by Mustad. Has anyone used these? they make your crawler twist kinda like a corkscrew, they say to use them on harnesses that you tie and the walleye will tear em' up.


Interesting you brought up the Slow Death hooks, was at Milans Bait shop today, and some guys were talking about them, and Mick / owner said he would order some, so i would check with him in a week or so if you are looking to try them.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Travis- I understand what you're saying those crawler harnesses aren't cheap, I use to buy them, but I was taught how to make them myself last summer, saves me a ton. Evens out to about a quarter a harness if I buy the beads, line, hooks, and spinners in bulk. I'd like to explain how it's done but its alot easier to teach in person and takes a bit of practice. I'll try and somehow maybe upload a video of one being made. A big advantage to making your own is you get to choose the colors, length and line strength.

As for the "slow death" hooks I've never heard of them but have wondered to myself about something like this coming out. Travis maybe you can back me up on this, when trolling if you hook the worm in your lead hook an extra inch or 2 below its nose/tip it gives the crawler a twisting/almost corkscrew like action, this has triggered strikes for me when a normal rigged crawler won't. I hope Milan's does get these new hooks in stock, I'd like to give them a try.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Ill be heading up to cabelas or the new bass pro in a couple of weeks to stock up on some fishing gear in about two weeks. One of the main reasons is to buy the material to make my own harnesses. Hey travis water works is an amaizing place...if and only if you put your time in. My main bass buddy fishes that place ALOT(because he lives a block away) and has caught some big fish. Last year he caught a 7 pound walleye and a 6 pound walleye. He has caught a couple 4 pound smallmouths also. But for the most part, water works will dsapoint you compared to the other resevoirs in lima. I think water works has more shad than any resevoir in lima (the fish are well fed).


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

I looked into tying my own harnesses but have not found the time to do it yet. I was looking at janns net craft it looks like they sell stuff pretty cheap, but i'm not sure on the quality. Redman any info would help on the harnesses, I'll have to give waterworks a try this year.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

I am not crazy about trolling, but have done it, and also tied my own harness, not that hard to do. Maine thing is to snell the hook, found this link awhile back and it helped me.
A good place to buy beads is a craft shop like Hobby Lobby. I like to use walleye hooks, the ones with the upturned eye, and use quick change plastic cleves, jannsnetcraft. has them, and there blades are ok. PURPLE blade was hot on Fergusion last year.
You ever visit the Lake Erie forum, that is walleye country, and the boys know there stuff.

http:// www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Went to Lost Creek fishing for perch this afternoon didn't do any good. This cold water is really making them fenicky, I fished at Indian this morning and didn't do any good the eyes down there aren't biting til sunset.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

REDMAN are you going to IL tomorrow? I heard the place to be is the donut shop. Where is that?


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

crappiehunter said:


> REDMAN are you going to IL tomorrow? I heard the place to be is the donut shop. Where is that?


I think I'm going out in the morning n try for crappie at the reservoirs, but tomorrow afternoon I will probably head to IL. The donut shop is the harbor between taco bell and rite aid where the amusement use to be way back when. If you don't know where I'm talking about its right in russels point as you come into russels pt from 33 you will see the donut shop on your left and the channel across from it is what you're looking for. Half a mile west on the same road as McDonald's.

I haven't heard much about the donut shop only saw one guy fishing it this morning. I got a call from a relative @ 8:30 that was at the lakeview harbor said it was full of guys fishing and the bite really turned on as the sun went down.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

was there tonight in that spot and got one eye saw one other taken..day late again...lol


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Went to lakeview from 3-8 didn't catch any myself, old guy next to me caught 3 nice eyes and a jumbo perch. Lots of fish caught but still tough fishing. I only had two bites the whole time I was there. Really gotta put in the hours to catch a nice stringer or be lucky...


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

^REDMAN^ said:


> Went to Lost Creek fishing for perch this afternoon didn't do any good. This cold water is really making them fenicky, I fished at Indian this morning and didn't do any good the eyes down there aren't biting til sunset.


What time was you at LC, i was there about 5 pm, no crappie but got a smallie about 2 1/2 lb. on a crappie jig.


----------



## ^REDMAN^ (Jan 19, 2009)

Buckeye Mike said:


> What time was you at LC, i was there about 5 pm, no crappie but got a smallie about 2 1/2 lb. on a crappie jig.


Wasn't there too long I think I was there about 5-7.


----------

